# Wanted: Star Tortoise



## ISTortoiseLover (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm a tortoise lover residing in Singapore. Due to strict laws, purchasing one of these beautiful Star tortoises is near impossible. I had one 10 yrs ago, but it died from illnesses that the Vet was unable to diagnose. (prolly cos he dont see much of them ard in singapore. lol)

I'm a serious BUYER looking for a young star tortoise. Really really serious! 
Please for the love of god send me a PM if u are able to get me one in SINGAPORE!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2010)

I am a little confused, I thought it was fairly easy to get one? Don't we have several members from there, and they all own some, or is it like a black market type of thing?


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jun 2, 2010)

yup some ppl here do own tortoises as such, though not many and you will not be able to find them in pet shops anywhere in Singapore.. if u are lucky some shops keep them hidden. But I've not been lucky so far.
The government put a stop to ppl owning "exotic" pets.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jul 19, 2010)

still looking for them star tortoises!


----------



## Shantha (Aug 16, 2010)

ISTortoiseLover said:


> still looking for them star tortoises!



Are still looking for star tortoises?
I can supply you with nice indian star tortoises from Sri Lanka


Shantha


Moderator note: The tortoise forum will not aid in any illegal activity or sale, and this thread is now closed.


----------

